# Best suspension mods for plowing



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

I plan to get the cognito leveling kit for my 07 Silverado 2500 when I get a plow so the plow frame isnt so close to the ground. But Im wondering what else I should do. My uncle has the same truck as me and his front end sinks about 4 inches when he lifts the plow so I was wondering if I should get some stiffer shocks or some other type of modification to help the truck. What are my options and what do you recommend. Thanks-Dave


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

I have the same truck and put a 9'2" boss on it. I have cranked the torsion bars and added timbrens and it still isnt the greatest. The vee is about 3 inches from touching when vee'd. I dont like it. I like my GMC, but hate how the plow hangs on it. I think it is almost too much plow for the front end of my truck. The truck can push it, just the front end isnt the greatest for a plow.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

The best upgrade is a ford


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Lynden-Jeff;480838 said:


> The best upgrade is a ford


As long as you have a dental plan. On a serious note, the Cognito leveling kit isn't going to help much. I have had that kit and the 4-6" kit, Cognito makes great stuff but you don't want to plow with your t-bars cranked all the way anyway. The levelling kit only helps your ride when your bars are cranked. If your doing it to fit your summer tires on, that's fine but don't leave it fully cranked all winter. Put on the Cognito idler and pitman arm braces, they seem to work really well. I actually have that kit and braces on a new GMC but I don't plow with that truck yet.


----------



## madmaxxxx (Dec 6, 2007)

I have owned GM trucks for over 20 years and I have that for my personal preference. I will say that Ford has a tougher front suspension which lends favorably to carrying a snow plow around. But I still own a GM.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

JD Dave;480847 said:


> As long as you have a dental plan. On a serious note, the Cognito leveling kit isn't going to help much. I have had that kit and the 4-6" kit, Cognito makes great stuff but you don't want to plow with your t-bars cranked all the way anyway. The levelling kit only helps your ride when your bars are cranked. If your doing it to fit your summer tires on, that's fine but don't leave it fully cranked all winter. Put on the Cognito idler and pitman arm braces, they seem to work really well. I actually have that kit and braces on a new GMC but I don't plow with that truck yet.


the point of the leveling kit is so you dont have to crank the T-bars.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Four Seasons;480863 said:


> the point of the leveling kit is so you dont have to crank the T-bars.


OK since I've installed them, you show me. Do you understand how the suspension works. You still have to crank the same amount unless you change your keys and even if you change your keys your front end is still cranked the same, the t-bar adjusting bolt just isn't in as far. Your CV angles are the same when cranked with or without the leveling kit. All the leveling kit does is make your truck ride better because the bump stops are moved. If you buy the kit, you don't need the keys, your stock keys are fine. You don't have to take my word for it but I installed all that crap myself on a couple trucks, so I do know a little bit. Here's the truck, I'm looking for the pics of the install.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54996


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

JD Dave;480895 said:


> OK since I've installed them, you show me. Do you understand how the suspension works. You still have to crank the same amount unless you change your keys and even if you change your keys your front end is still cranked the same, the t-bar adjusting bolt just isn't in as far. Your CV angles are the same when cranked with or without the leveling kit. All the leveling kit does is make your truck ride better because the bump stops are moved. If you buy the kit, you don't need the keys, your stock keys are fine. You don't have to take my word for it but I installed all that crap myself on a couple trucks, so I do know a little bit. Here's the truck, I'm looking for the pics of the install.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54996


No, I dont have a clue about this stuff and apparently everything I learned on diesel talk was wrong or someone was just trying to sell me stuff. Can you tell me if there is a way to raise the front of my truck without having any negative effect?


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have an '06 extended cab duramax. I have my t-bars up 2" w/ the Cognito leveling kit. I run an 8' snoway w/ no problems but I also have timbrens up front to help with the weight. It might drop an inch + or - when up. Yes, the Cognito kit w/ shocks (bilsteins) definitely makes a difference in the way the truck rides w/ the bars turned up.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

does anyone know if there is a way to do this?


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

If you turn up the tbars, the leveling kit will correct for bad ball joint angles. The will also allow for a proper alignment with the specs included in the kit. The only things that aren't corrected for is the CV angles. Numbers of people run them for many miles this way with no major adverse effects.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Four Seasons;480954 said:


> No, I dont have a clue about this stuff and apparently everything I learned on diesel talk was wrong or someone was just trying to sell me stuff. Can you tell me if there is a way to raise the front of my truck without having any negative effect?


Sorry if we got off on the wrong foot. Like I said I'm very familiar with the Cognito stuff. The only thing that helps your balljoints is the pitman and idler braces, which comes with the kit. The new upper control arms do help with alignment when fully cranked but the main reason for them is to move the bump stops. When stock and fully cranked your truck actually rides on the bump stops and that's what makes it ride rough. Well that and your shocks being too short. If you want to try it for fun screw your T-bars up untill you like it and then check your bump stops. If it's riding on them, then you need the upper control arms. On a plow truck, you don't want bad CV angles, the flater the better. On my 02, I alway cranked my bars for the summer and let them down to plow for the winter. The front end on that truck is original, except ball joints, with a 9'2 Boss on it since new and 160 k. Timbrens will be your best friend and having a saggy front end to me is nothing to worry about. Alot of people have a misconception of what a leveling kit will do. Cognito is the best by far.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Just curious, how much ballast does your uncle run with that set up? How far back is it located?


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Listen to JD Dave, I agree with everything he has said.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

JD Dave;482181 said:


> Sorry if we got off on the wrong foot. Like I said I'm very familiar with the Cognito stuff. The only thing that helps your balljoints is the pitman and idler braces, which comes with the kit. The new upper control arms do help with alignment when fully cranked but the main reason for them is to move the bump stops. When stock and fully cranked your truck actually rides on the bump stops and that's what makes it ride rough. Well that and your shocks being too short. If you want to try it for fun screw your T-bars up untill you like it and then check your bump stops. If it's riding on them, then you need the upper control arms. On a plow truck, you don't want bad CV angles, the flater the better. On my 02, I alway cranked my bars for the summer and let them down to plow for the winter. The front end on that truck is original, except ball joints, with a 9'2 Boss on it since new and 160 k. Timbrens will be your best friend and having a saggy front end to me is nothing to worry about. Alot of people have a misconception of what a leveling kit will do. Cognito is the best by far.


great info, thanks. Theres one part I dont get though, you said you crank your T-bars up for the summer and back to normal for the winter? That sounds backwards


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

MrBigStuff;482320 said:


> Just curious, how much ballast does your uncle run with that set up? How far back is it located?


he has 8 60 pound sandbags at the tail but he has the Duramax in the front, I cant believe how full that engine bay is, you look at his and then at mine and it looks like my motor fell out the bottom without me noticing.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I run mostly pre-94 Dodge trucks. Even on my 3/4 ton, a Blizzard 860HD that weighs 800 lbs. needs no mods. Nice thing about having trucks that were built like trucks instead of like cars.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Four Seasons;482654 said:


> great info, thanks. Theres one part I dont get though, you said you crank your T-bars up for the summer and back to normal for the winter? That sounds backwards


I run 285's in the summer and the 245's in the winter. I have to almost fully crank for the 285's and since I think 245's are the best plowing tire and I want flat CV's I don't need a full crank for the plow. When your CV's are flat it's better for your whole front end wear wise.I still have a 98 GMC 2500 and it's had a 9'2 Boss on it since new and it's had very little front end work. Everyone will tell you your front end is crap but the better you treat, the more you'll realize it's one of the best. When the NBS trucks came out I was so happy the chassis remained the same. Put Timbrens, new shocks,the pitman and idler kit and tie rod sleeves and your off to the races. Good luck


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

can you replace the torsion bars with a higher weigh rates set? or you could go with some air bags.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

04superduty;483480 said:


> can you replace the torsion bars with a higher weigh rates set? or you could go with some air bags.


Finally a Ford guy that offers good advice, instead of bashing.


----------



## Four Seasons (Jan 7, 2008)

JD Dave;483097 said:


> I run 285's in the summer and the 245's in the winter. I have to almost fully crank for the 285's and since I think 245's are the best plowing tire and I want flat CV's I don't need a full crank for the plow. When your CV's are flat it's better for your whole front end wear wise.I still have a 98 GMC 2500 and it's had a 9'2 Boss on it since new and it's had very little front end work. Everyone will tell you your front end is crap but the better you treat, the more you'll realize it's one of the best. When the NBS trucks came out I was so happy the chassis remained the same. Put Timbrens, new shocks,the pitman and idler kit and tie rod sleeves and your off to the races. Good luck


Would the leveling kit hurt? Also what kind/sizes of that stuff should I get?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Four Seasons;483892 said:


> Would the leveling kit hurt? Also what kind/sizes of that stuff should I get?


 Go to dieselplace.com and read up there. I've found this is the best site for information on our trucks and no the leveling kit won't hurt.


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

Try this link; http://www.norcaltruck.com/cognito-2-3.html It provides all the info you need and then some, and yes it even corrects for ball joint angles, alignment specs, and several other issues. The braces mentioned previously are extra and will help with the pitman and idler wear tightening up sloppy steering and help make that alignment last.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

goose06;487276 said:


> Try this link; http://www.norcaltruck.com/cognito-2-3.html It provides all the info you need and then some, and yes it even corrects for ball joint angles, alignment specs, and several other issues. The braces mentioned previously are extra and will help with the pitman and idler wear tightening up sloppy steering and help make that alignment last.


It doesn't fix ball joint angles, NCT is where I got all my stuff. I'm having an alignment issue with my truck and hopefully, we get it worked out!


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

JD Dave;487376 said:


> It doesn't fix ball joint angles, NCT is where I got all my stuff. I'm having an alignment issue with my truck and hopefully, we get it worked out!


But indeed it does according to the link I posted. Scroll down and look at #3 as it won't let me copy and paste. The only thing that you can't correct for are the CV angles unless you do an actual lift without cranking.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

goose06;487538 said:


> But indeed it does according to the link I posted. Scroll down and look at #3 as it won't let me copy and paste. The only thing that you can't correct for are the CV angles unless you do an actual lift without cranking.


I'm not an expert on this but the tie rods connect to the hub. So unless you put new hubs in, I don't see how it can help the angles. When I put the 4" kit in, that included new hubs so I can see where that helped the angles. The NCT site is down right now so I'll try it later and look at what your talking about. I'm sorry, I was thinking tie rods. I've never had problems with my upper ball joints before. I didn't know they were a problem. My 02 has over 160k on it and the ball joints are original. Here is the main Cognito site and you were correct on what it says. http://cognitomotorsports.com/store/page2.html


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

JD Dave, not a problem. You mentioned a problem with your alignment. Did you go factory specs on it or use the new specs from cognito. If not, once the link comes up they have the new settings on the bottom 3rd of the page. Best of luck with it!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Metro Lawn;483073 said:


> I run mostly pre-94 Dodge trucks. Even on my 3/4 ton, a Blizzard 860HD that weighs 800 lbs. needs no mods. Nice thing about having trucks that were built like trucks instead of like cars.


i think your still a decade too new. didn't they all stat going to hell in the eighties?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Lynden-Jeff;480838 said:


> The best upgrade is a ford


yea right. i will never buy another ford. really bad experience.


----------

